# Sport dog Tek 1 tracking+e-collar vs. Garmin Astro



## futurerabbithunter17 (Dec 25, 2011)

I am in the market for gps tracking. I was looking at the astro but the sport dog system caught my eye. I haven't found anything about the sports dog system and was wondering if anybody on here had any experience. Any info would be appreciated 
 Thanks


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Dec 25, 2011)

I already have a tri tonics trash breaker shock collar system by the way but would like to have the extra range of the sport dog system


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 25, 2011)

futurerabbithunter17 said:


> I already have a tri tonics trash breaker shock collar system by the way but would like to have the extra range of the sport dog system



I can't imagine needing more range than the Trashbreaker. I prefer the Garmin Astro 320 because of the maps and birdseye view.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Dec 25, 2011)

What Glenn said but the Sportdog is a nice unit. The owner of gundog supply gave it a really good review.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 25, 2011)

I have one pm sent.


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks I'm goin to the grand American to talk to both dealers, thanks for the reviews


----------



## bluetickdog (Dec 26, 2011)

i have never used sportdog but i really like my garmin and my field 70 tri tronics


----------



## poolecw (Dec 26, 2011)

The gps on the Sportsdog Tek is very basic.  You are a crosshair and the dog is a dot.  Thats about it. No roads, no streams or rivers, no contour lines.  Go with Astro.


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Jan 3, 2012)

i am going with the garmin...should i get the long range antenna. this traking system will be used on deer dogs as well. thanks for the help and suggestions


----------



## plottman25 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes get the LR antenna,  i dont know what the terrain is where you are, but it is useless in the mountains without it.


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Jan 3, 2012)

Our property is mostly cut downs and planted pines


----------



## JpEater (Jan 3, 2012)

I have used the Sport Dog quite a bit on deer dogs this season. It has no advantages over the Garmin. Its screen and operation is super generic. The range is less than stellar compared to the Garmin. Sport Dog only has 12 frequencies (colors). Garmin has 50 frequencies. Most of the guys in my club use Garmin. A mile is about the average range for them in the terrain we hunt in Burke County. The sport dog, on average it will pick up about 4-500 yards. After that, its hit or miss on getting your signal back untill you get back into that range again. Get the long range antenna right off as well. There is no long range antenna available for the SD though. 

No matter what, be sure the run a telemetry collar as well as the GPS!!! The GPS will loose signal. The beep will get you close and the GPS will take you right in from there.


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok thanks to all who have helped


----------

